# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Operacja plastyczna nosa

## gregmp40

4 lata temu miałam operację przegrody nosowej. Lekarze popełnili błąd i zrobili dziurę w nosie - wyrwali część chrząstki w czubku nosa, w wyniku czego robią się strupy w środku nosa oraz występuje krwawienie, a czubek nosa pochylił się w dół. Teraz planuję poddać się nowej operacji mającej na celu naprawienie tych błędów; jest to dla naprawdę uciążliwe. Dodatkowo nos jest stale zatkany lub wycieka mi z niego. Konsultowałam się już z lekarzem u którego planuję przeprowadzenie zabiegu i wspominał, że w tym przypadku będzie stosował implant do uzupełnienia ubytków w nosie. Czy ktoś wie coś na temat takich implantów do nosa, tzn. czy są trwałe - chciałabym aby niezawodnie służył mi do końca życia. Ponadto czytałam na forum o możliwych powikłaniach i ograniczeniach wysiłku po takiej operacji. Interesowałoby mnie w jakim czasie po operacji odzyskam zdolność do pracy (wykonuję pracę fizyczną, wymagającą m.in. częstego schylania się). Proszę o opinię szczególnie ludzi mających za sobą operacje nosa.

----------


## nosleep

Cięzko swtwierdzić cokolwiek, masz jakieś rtg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz to ja się boję, a też planuję operację :O

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O matko, ale jak? Dobrze, że ja jestem już po operacji, no ale zanim wybrałam mojego chirurga dr Łatkowskiego z Polanicy-Zdroju, dobrze sprawdziłam jego opinię i jak się przekonałam na własnej skórze, naprawdę jest świetny. Bardzo ci współczuję, że coś takiego ci się przydarzyło, tym bardziej jestem za tym, by polecać naprawdę dobrych lekarzy.

----------


## rysiek301

każdy zabieg wiąże się z jakimś ryzykiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma czego się bać  :Smile: . Tak naprawdę trzeba po prostu iść do dobrego lekarza. Ja trafiłam do dr Knakiewicza z KNACK CLINIC we Wrocławiu z polecenia znajomej i sama też polecam. Doskonały chirurg, też miałam operację nosa i wszystko się zagoiło super, wyglądam 100 razy lepiej.

----------


## rysiek301

o implanty najlepiej pytać lekarzy, a nie na forum

----------


## Anastazja87

Operację plastyczną najlepiej wykonywać w renomowanej klinice i zlecić ją dobremu chirurgowi. Osobiście polecam w tej kwestii usługi doktora Wiktora Czyżaka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dr Dębski z Warszawy, gorąco polecam! Przesympatyczny lekarz, skromny człowiek z ogromnym doświadczeniem, słuchający pacjenta. Korekta nosa wychodzi bardzo naturalnie. Polecam!  :Smile:

----------

